# Belton Woods, near Grantham, Lincs - 23rd-27th June



## ColchesterFC (May 12, 2014)

I'm staying at Belton Woods near Grantham for a week at the end of June if anyone fancies coming down for a round. As I'm a De Vere Club member I can sign people in cheaper than the standard price. From memory a midweek daytime round would be approx 15 pounds and a twilight round approx 6 pounds (but will need to check the exact prices when I get back from this offshore trip).

If anyone fancies it then let me know and I'll get tee times sorted.


----------



## GB72 (May 12, 2014)

If you fancy a change of scenery and fancy a round at the nearby Belton Park then I would be happy to sign you in and play 18 holes


----------



## 3565 (May 12, 2014)

GB72 said:



			If you fancy a change of scenery and fancy a round at the nearby Belton Park then I would be happy to sign you in and play 18 holes
		
Click to expand...

Well worth playing.


----------



## Evesdad (May 12, 2014)

Ooh might be up for one of these as I'll be off work as it's half term.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2014)

I can also take you around Spalding which is not too far away if you want.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the offers guys. Not sure I'll be able to swing two day passes off site but definitely fancy one trip out to a new course. If you check your availability that week GB72 and let me know which day is best for you and whether you'd prefer a day time or twilight round then we can try to get something sorted. 

At the risk of getting my invitation revoked I should warn you that my golf wardrobe for the week currently looks something like this...........



And no I don't have the golfing ability to back up wearing them but at least you should be able to recognise me when I turn up in the car park.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2014)

Forgot to ask if your place requires a handicap certificate GB72 as I don't think I'll have mine in time before our holiday.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2014)

Looking at those trews I think that you and Greg(gb72) could end up as best buddies
As you both obviously suffer from the same eye defects


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 17, 2014)

Just wanted to give this a little nudge up the list in case anyone who only comes on here at the weekends might be interested in having a game that week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just wanted to give this a little nudge up the list in case anyone who only comes on here at the weekends might be interested in having a game that week.
		
Click to expand...

Would have to check my diary but I may be able to get to you for 5.30 one night if thats not to late for you, haven't played belton woods for years, was a member there 15 years ago.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Would have to check my diary but I may be able to get to you for 5.30 one night if thats not to late for you, haven't played belton woods for years, was a member there 15 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sure that would be fine. I can take the kids out for the day and earn brownie points to play in the evening. Let me know when you know your availability and I can get it booked in. And it should only cost around 6 or 7 quid with the twilight rate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yeah I'm sure that would be fine. I can take the kids out for the day and earn brownie points to play in the evening. Let me know when you know your availability and I can get it booked in.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, I will let you know in the next day or two.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Spot on, I will let you know in the next day or two.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Even if you get some late availability and only let me know the week before I'm sure we can sort something out.


----------



## Captainron (May 17, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			No problem. Even if you get some late availability and only let me know the week before I'm sure we can sort something out.
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to join you guys if work allows


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I might be able to join you guys if work allows
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Let me know nearer the time and we can get it sorted. I'll try to find this and bump it back up the listings a week or two before I go.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Sounds good. Let me know nearer the time and we can get it sorted. I'll try to find this and bump it back up the listings a week or two before I go.
		
Click to expand...

Bumping this to see what dates we have in mind lads


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Bumping this to see what dates we have in mind lads
		
Click to expand...

I can do pretty much any time/day from Mon (23rd) to Thurs (26th). Already have a tee time booked for Friday (27th) morning at 9-30 with space for one more person to join us.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I can do pretty much any time/day from Mon (23rd) to Thurs (26th). Already have a tee time booked for Friday (27th) morning at 9-30 with space for one more person to join us.
		
Click to expand...

I may be able to do 17.30 on the Thursday, my mate is up for a game assets if you have the space.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I may be able to do 17.30 on the Thursday, my mate is up for a game assets if you have the space.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I can manage a round on the Thursday and will have a space for your mate as well if he can make it. Would you be looking to arrive at 17-30 for a 17-50ish tee time or teeing off at 17-30? Either way would be fine with me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm sure I can manage a round on the Thursday and will have a space for your mate as well if he can make it. Would you be looking to arrive at 17-30 for a 17-50ish tee time or teeing off at 17-30? Either way would be fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

I finish work at 5 so won't get to belton woods till 5.30


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 13, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I finish work at 5 so won't get to belton woods till 5.30
		
Click to expand...

OK that's fine with me. Will let you check with your mate and then get a tee time booked. Would you prefer the Lakes or Woodside course?


----------



## TerryA (Jun 13, 2014)

I would love a game - I'm working in Nottingham during the week. Can play either Tues, 24th or We'd, 25. I can easily be there for a 5.30 t off. Would prefer the Tues.
Terry


----------



## TerryA (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi There
Is this still on as I havn't heard anything.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Terry. Apologies for not getting back to you. Have been trying to sort out what days I am committed to going out with the family. Should be able to confirm by tomorrow evening if I'm able to play either of those days.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Terry, looks like Tues and Weds are out for evening golf as the weather forecast at the minute is saying they are the best two days so will be golfing at first light and then taking the kids out for the day. If you fancy a game in the Norwich region during August or September then I'll be off work then for day time or twilight rounds.

Lincoln Quaker - any news on if you and/or your mate will be able to get down for a game on the Thurs evening?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Lincoln Quaker - any news on if you and/or your mate will be able to get down for a game on the Thurs evening?
		
Click to expand...

I will have to let you know Sunday.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will have to let you know Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine with me. I will be chilling in my lodge overlooking the 2nd tee of the Woodside course by Sunday evening, with a view very much like in the picture, 
	
and can always stroll down on Monday morning to get a tee time sorted if needed.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's fine with me. I will be chilling in my lodge overlooking the 2nd tee of the Woodside course by Sunday evening, with a view very much like in the picture, 
	View attachment 11139
and can always stroll down on Monday morning to get a tee time sorted if needed.
		
Click to expand...

What's the cost for the golf?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What's the cost for the golf?
		
Click to expand...

I'll put it through on my De Vere club points so for twilight it will be around Â£10 each.


----------

